
VLSI Basics - brudgers
http://vlsibyjim.blogspot.com/p/introduction.html
======
mdonahoe
I wish it were easier to get into this stuff.

Seems like a fun visual puzzle to do vlsi design, but fabricating the chips is
hard, so I just stick with programming.

~~~
rasz
>visual puzzle

it was in the nineties, nowadays pretty much nobody routes manually, its all
libraries of ready parts.

------
CalChris
_Bardeen, Brattain & Schockly invented transistor in 1948 (23rd dec. 1946)._

No. Lilienfeld invented and patented it in 1926. BBS invented an improved and
practical transistor.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor)

~~~
mikeash
Is it fair to say he invented it if it couldn’t be built?

~~~
CalChris
Yeah, I think it is. An objective measure for invention is the fact that the
USPTO granted a patent. That is a relatively high bar. Subject matter
eligible, novel, useful, non-obvious. A reduction to practice model isn't
required. Practicality isn't required.

Conversely, is it fair to say Shockley et al invented the transistor if
someone else came up with the idea first? What they did was impressive and
important. They deserve their fame. Hell, they won the freakin' Nobel Prize.
But they didn't invent it. They improved it by leaps and bounds.

~~~
mikeash
By that standard, the space elevator was invented about twenty years ago by
Robert Boyd and Dimitri Thomas. I don’t see this being a good way to determine
inventorship (if that’s a word).

